# [SOLVED] webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6



## shahul99 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi guys,
i am new to asp.net 2. i have developed a site which displays fine in IE6.
But when i try to view on IE7 or mac the content overlaps.i have attached both screen shots. thanks in advance


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6*

Hey, could you post a link to your site/ the code of your site so we can see what's going on...

Cheers
Jamey


----------



## shahul99 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6*

thank you very much for ur interest

the link is 

http://www.nishatravels.com/ymstest/

Stylesheet.css

body
{
font-family: Rockwell, Verdana, Arial, SunSans-Regular, Sans-Serif;
font-size: .95em;
color: #4D4D4D;
background-color: #ffffff;
width: 760px;
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
}
p
{
font-family: Verdana;
font-size: .80em;
color: #000000;
}

h3
{
text-align: left;
font-size: 0.8em;
font-family: Verdana;
color: #000000;
font-weight: bold;
text-decoration: underline;
}
h2
{
text-align: left;
font-size: 1em;
font-family: Verdana;
color: #0066cc;
}


h1
{
text-align: left;
font-size: 2em;
font-weight: bolder;
}

#homecontent
{

font-size: 0.8em;
font-family: Verdana, Arial, SunSans-Regular, Sans-Serif;
background-color: #cccccc;
}

/*#content 
{
margin-top:1px;
margin-left: 210px;
height:400px;

}*/

#content
{
margin-left: 10px;
width: 685px;
height: 250px;
float: left;
clear:right;


}
#wrapper
{
overflow:hidden;
float:left;
}

#header
{
font-size: .8em;
text-align: justify;
background-color: #ffffff; /* #D2D2E6 or FFE6BF */
margin: 0px;
width: 902px;
height: 16px;
}	
#footer
{
font-size: 0.8em;
text-align: center;
background-color: #6699cc;
border-top: 3px solid #6699cc;
border-bottom: 3px solid #6699cc;
margin: 0px;
font-family: Verdana;
width: 900px;
height: 16px;
}
#topoutline
{
font-size: 0.8em;
text-align: center;
background-color: #6699cc;
margin: 0px; /* padding: 5px 15px 5px 15px;*/
font-family: Verdana;
width: 900px;
height: 25px;
border-bottom: #ffffff thin solid;
}
#loginheader
{
font-size: 0.8em;
font-family: Verdana;
text-align: center;
width: 200px;
height: 25px;
float: left;
background-color: #cccccc;
padding-top: 10px;
}

#login
{
text-align: center;
width: 200px;
height: 100px;
float: left;
border-right: #cccccc thin solid;
border-top: #cccccc thin solid;
border-left: #cccccc thin solid;
border-bottom: #cccccc thin solid;
margin-top: 20px;
font-weight: bold;
}



#sidemenu
{
width: 200px;
background-color: #ffffff;
float: left;
clear:right;
padding-bottom: 1024px;
margin-bottom: -1024px;
}

/*#sidemenu
{
padding-bottom: 1024px;
margin-bottom: -1024px;
width: 200px;
float: left;
border-right: #6699cc thin solid;

border-left: #6699cc thin solid;
border-bottom: #6699cc thin solid;
}*/
#menu
{
font-size: 0.8em;
background-color: #6699cc;
margin: 0px; /* padding: 5px 15px 5px 15px;*/
font-family: Verdana;
width: 900px;
height: 25px;

}

Master page

<%@ Master Language="VB" %>


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<script runat="server">


Protected Sub Page_Load(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs)
ImageButton1.Attributes.Add("onclick", "webmail()")

End Sub



Protected Sub ImageButton2_Click(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.Web.UI.ImageClickEventArgs)
Server.Transfer("./Locationmap.aspx")
End Sub
</script>

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >
<head runat="server">
<title>YMS General Trading</title>
<meta http-equiv="keywords" content="international trade,
international trade consultants,
international trading,
international trade business,
international trade logistics,
international trade lead,
international trade law,
international trade and investment,
international trades,
financing international trade,
international trade finance,
import export business,
logistics business,
business china,
business 2 business,
india business directories,
doing business in china,
trader business,
business in india,
india business,
india trade,
india trading,
trade china,
china trading,
trade business,
trading companies,
trading business,
trade companies,
trade with china,
import trade,
chinese trade,
trading company,
usa trade,
chinese trading,
trade portal,
trade,
trading manager,
trading,
trade leads,
trade opportunities,
clothing trade,
business trades,
global trade,
oil trading companies,
trading agent,
international business,
international business strategies,
international business systems,
international business company,
international business careers,
international business opportunity,
international business china,
international business publications,
international business articles,
international business opportunities,
china logistics,
logistics,
transportation logistics,
transport logistics,
logistics operations,
global logistics,
chinese logistics,
logistics white papers,
global transport logistics,
worldwide logistics,
freight logistics,
international market research,
international,
international companies,
international freight logistics,
international shipping software,
international company,
international importers,
international accounting,
international exporters,
music business international,
china import export,
china distributor,
import export,
food import,
food export
">
<link href="StyleSheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function webmail()
{
windowURL = "http://webmail.nishatravels.com/mewebmail/HooDoo/lang/EN/login.aspx";
window.open( windowURL, 'OpenWinUserContest','width=500,height=500,toolbar=no,location=0,directories=0,status=no,menuBar=0,scrollBars=no,resizable=no,left=350,top=300');
}
function msg()
{
alert("Invalid Username/Password");
}
function DIV1_onclick() {

}

// -->
</script>
</head>
<body>

<form id="form1" runat="server">
<div id="header">
<asp:Image ID="Image1" runat="server" Height="116px" ImageUrl="./images/opt-1.jpg" Width="899px" />
</div>
<div id="topoutline">
</div>
<div id="menu">
<div style="padding-left: 200px; padding-top: 5px">
<asp:Menu ID="Menu1" runat="server" Orientation="Horizontal" Height="10px" Width="694px" >

<Items>

<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Default.aspx" Text="Home" Value="Home">
</asp:MenuItem>
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Aboutus.aspx" Text="About" Value="Aboutus">
</asp:MenuItem>
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Services.aspx" Text="Services" Value="Services">
</asp:MenuItem>
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Trading.aspx" Text="Trading" Value="Trading">
</asp:MenuItem>
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Locationmap.aspx" Text="Location Map" Value="Location Map">
</asp:MenuItem>
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Enquiry.aspx" Text="Enquiry" Value="Enquiry">
</asp:MenuItem> 
<asp:MenuItem NavigateUrl="./Contactus.aspx" Text="Contact Us" Value="Contact Us">
</asp:MenuItem> 

</Items>
<StaticMenuItemStyle BorderColor="White" BorderStyle="None" BorderWidth="2px"
HorizontalPadding="10px" Font-Bold="True" ForeColor="White" />
<DynamicHoverStyle BackColor="White" />
<DynamicMenuItemStyle BorderColor="White" />
<StaticHoverStyle ForeColor="Black" />
</asp:Menu>
</div>
</div>
<div id="wrapper">
<div id="sidemenu">
<div id="login" >
<div id="loginheader">
Employee Login
</div>
<table style="font-size: 0.8em; width: 193px; font-family: Verdana; height: 77px">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td style="width: 10px; height: 2px; text-align: left">
<asp:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Height="9px" Text="User Name" Width="79px"></asp:Label></td>
<td style="width: 62px; height: 2px; text-align: left">
<asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server" Height="12px" MaxLength="8" Width="83px"></asp:TextBox>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="width: 10px; height: 3px; text-align: left">
<asp:Label ID="Label2" runat="server" Height="18px" Text="Password" Width="66px"></asp:Label></td>
<td style="width: 62px; height: 3px; text-align: left">
<asp:TextBox ID="TextBox2" runat="server" Height="12px" MaxLength="8" TextMode="Password"
Width="83px"></asp:TextBox>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="width: 10px; height: 19px">
</td>
<td style="width: 62px; height: 19px; text-align: center">
<input id="Button1" onclick="return msg()" style="width: 87px" type="button" value="Submit" />
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</div>
<br />


<div style="border-right: #ccccff thin solid; border-top: #ccccff thin solid; border-left: #ccccff thin solid;
width: 202px; border-bottom: #ccccff thin solid; height: 100px; text-align: center">
<asp:ImageButton ID="ImageButton1" runat="server" ImageUrl="./images/webmail1.JPG"
ToolTip="Login to web mail" /></div>
<div style="border-right: #cccccc thin solid; border-top: #cccccc thin solid; font-weight: bold;
border-left: #cccccc thin solid; width: 204px; border-bottom: #cccccc thin solid;
height: 27px; text-align: center">
     Location map<br />
<asp:ImageButton ID="ImageButton2" runat="server" ImageUrl="./images/location map.JPG"
OnClick="ImageButton2_Click" ToolTip="Click here to view our Location Map" /><br />
 </div>
</div>

<div id="content">
<asp:contentplaceholder id="ContentPlaceHolder1" runat="server">
<br />
<br />


</asp:contentplaceholder>

</div>
</div> 


<div id="footer">
Copyright 2008 YMS</div> 


</form>

</body>
</html>

Kindly let me know what am i doing wroing


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6*

A warm welcome to TSF Shahul:wave:

I Just clicked on the link and the page looks perfect in IE7 and Firefox3


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6*

Mee Too, it didn't before though, have you changed it?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## shahul99 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: webpage does not show properly in IE7 but works fine with IE6*

thank you very much for your interest guys. 
i found the solution for this. it was because of the 
css compatibility issue with IE7. any body with this kind
of problem please feel free to contact me.

cheers


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well done Shahul. Thanks for letting us know. I have marked the thread 'solved' :wave:


----------

